# generator/air compressor combo?



## rmankty1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello,I am wondering if anyone has experience in owning any Mi-T-M products-especially the combo units? Speedaire also makes these and Goodall has a couple of models.Thanks for any info.


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

Here is one link of the site:http://www.redstarequipment.com.au, from where you can easily get more information about generators.


----------

